# greenhouse seeds



## ganjadude11 (Mar 16, 2009)

can someone please tell me of a seed bank that sells greenhouse seeds and send there product to the united states

thanks


----------



## Codybear (Mar 16, 2009)

research my friend, research.  read the attitude post below.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 16, 2009)

Got mine from Attitude, no problemo.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 16, 2009)

Seed Boutique or Attitude.


----------

